# canopy for ouitdoor fairs?



## TaoJonz (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not a big craft fair person...but also know once in awhile it can be a good thing.  I'm looking to get a decent 10 X 10 canopy...looked in Craigslist so far.  Where did you get your canopy...any pros?  cons?


----------



## eshell (Jun 9, 2011)

Good question!  I've been wondering the same thing.  All of the tents I've priced have been over $140, and I was hoping to find something a little cheaper.


----------



## Rob K (Jun 9, 2011)

If you just expect to use it 3-4 times a year, the $99 tents ok. Ones with legs that are straight up and down are better than the kind where the legs spread out at the bottom.

If you are planning more use than that, the $200 EZ-Up or Caravan are hard to beat, and will probably last the season.


----------



## Rob K (Jun 9, 2011)

Forgot to add, don't forget weights for the legs. Most places will require them, and it's a good idea anyway. For about $30 you can get a set of four weight bags that will hold 25-30 lbs of sand each that work well.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jun 10, 2011)

We just got ours on sale at KMart for $100 plus tax! It's one of those EZ ups 10x10 white. It has a rolling carry case which is pretty cool because it weighs about 30 lbs. A big thing lately that I noticed on these tents that they are fire resistant with a certain fire code that seems to be standard now. The one craft show wanted an actual picture of the tag declaring it.

We looked at a bunch of tents and even called Sky Mall for their promotional tents with all the glitzy advertising stuff but those run close to $1000! They are nice though. Wish we could afford all the fanciness there. lol


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Guess what?  Out poking around after I posted this last week...and went into BigLots...they had a perfect pop-up, with decorative trim and all 4 legs with canvas trim for $70!!  So go look into the discount stores..you never know what you may find!

On another note...I'm always amazed at "putting out" an idea...and noticing what comes your way...kinda twilight zone-ish!


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a Easy up and love it.  I am in my 4th year with it and I do alot of shows.  I recenty bought a 10 x 10 shade screen and clamp that on as needed and it is great for keeping the sun  offf of your product.  It does much better than the thin white walls that come with the canopy.

Bruce


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

I live in upstate NY after much looking around I found this to be the best built canopy for the money:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/First-Up-10-x-10-Gazebo/8571900

Wall kit is sold separately, and is totally worth having for windy rainy days or to help keep the sun off your products.

Pretty much every cheap canopy I have seen ends up with a bent frame from wind or mishandling, this one is as solid as one twice the price.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 16, 2011)

That's the one I just bought and I bought the walls too because I remember how bright that sun gets.  With 8 shows this summer it will well pay for itself ($140 CDN).


----------



## Melharma (Jun 20, 2011)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> I have a Easy up and love it.  I am in my 4th year with it and I do alot of shows.  I recenty bought a 10 x 10 shade screen and clamp that on as needed and it is great for keeping the sun  offf of your product.  It does much better than the thin white walls that come with the canopy.
> 
> Bruce



can you put up yours by yourself?  I've just started shopping for one and looking for one I can put up myself if I need to. thanks


----------



## Melharma (Jun 20, 2011)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> I have a Easy up and love it.  I am in my 4th year with it and I do alot of shows.  I recenty bought a 10 x 10 shade screen and clamp that on as needed and it is great for keeping the sun  offf of your product.  It does much better than the thin white walls that come with the canopy.
> 
> Bruce



can you put up yours by yourself?  I've just started shopping for one and looking for one I can put up myself if I need to. thanks


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes I can put it up by myself.  It is alot easier with 2 but can be done with 1.  I have found spreading it out about 1/2 way and then get under the center support and lift is a big help when by yourself.  At most craft shows other crafters are very friendly and would help to set it up even without asking.

Bruce


----------

